# CLC 1509 tool pouch



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

The 1509 is a classic. I see them everywhere. For troubleshooting or basic construction hand tools they are awesome. 

I had one for a few years, only changed becuase I am a total tool bag whore. It will easily hold a meter and good selection of tools, you could maybe stick a 12v impact in it but that would be pushing it. Certainly won't hold hacksaws or full size drills.

I probably have some old pics I will try to dig them up.


----------



## Steveallen (Oct 4, 2015)

How deep is the zippered part? Im worried it might not be able to zip shut if I put my channel locks and long shaft Klein nut drivers in it.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Jan 31, 2013)

I have two, and the only thing I don't like is the bottom isn't flat so you can't set it on the floor without it tipping over.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have one of these, it's good to have. I keep it loaded up with telecom stuff. It's big, I can fit a toner and probe and big butt set in there along with a bunch of other tools. It's good to grab and go for phone trouble calls, check dial tone, move this person to that desk, etc. To me it works better for service / maintenance than construction.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

After 35 years, I think this is too much:


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Steveallen said:


> I'm thinking about getting this pouch & was wondering if anybody had one. I'm concerned that it might be too small. If you have one I'd love to see pics of your setup



I had it for service, good bag but too small. Not enough height for my Cobras or longer screw drivers. The flap was always in the way and got caught on stuff. The strap was uncomfortable too.
Overall, it was just awkward.

Maybe the 5508 has improved over it? 
Looks solid, will fit taller stuff and has decent pocket size.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Genesis98 (Jan 11, 2011)

Whenever I used my 1509 it was referred to as my Man purse


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I had one for a few years that I used off and on. It was great for service calls or making up a panel. What I didn't like was the fact you couldn't zip it up with longer screwdrivers. The zipper part in the back could hold securely quite a bit.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

I had a look, I only have a couple pics. 

Basically you can fit a full size pair of klein linesmans in, but nothing longer than that. I used the open loops on the sides for a long prybar and long pair of pump pliers





(those are 12" pump pliers)


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

KennyW said:


> I had a look, I only have a couple pics. Basically you can fit a full size pair of klein linesmans in, but nothing longer than that. I used the open loops on the sides for a long prybar and long pair of pump pliers http://s289.photobucket.com/user/WatsonFab/media/null_zps1b0090e4.jpg.html http://s289.photobucket.com/user/WatsonFab/media/null_zps58fad7a8.jpg.html (those are 12" pump pliers)


Knipex. Those Cobras are the best.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah, they are good.


----------



## Chrismcd (Apr 9, 2014)

the 1509 looked good to me but when i purchased it found it was way to small to hold most of my tools the zipping height being the issue holding 9.5 inch linesman and longer drivers.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

9.5" Linesman fit, those red handles sticking out of my pictures is a 240mm set of knipex linesmans. My kleins fit too, but yes that is the absolute max.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I cut out the tan nylon loops in mine yesterday, they were just in the way. I like it much better now. I thought I was brilliant but now I see CLC took them out of the current product  



KennyW;2345945[URL=http://s289.photobucket.com/user/WatsonFab/media/null_zps1b0090e4.jpg.html said:


> [/URL]


----------



## weebee (Feb 15, 2016)

I still have that bag. I haven't used it since I found the BucketBoss Extreme Gear 54017 Sparky Electricians Utility Pouch with Belt. This is the best bag I've found. I just took the belt off. And got a CLC padded strap. Carries everything I need for most issues I encounter on the production floor.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I had one for climbing work before I switched to a back pack style. They just don't hold enough for service work.


----------

